# Retirement Projects



## OtterB (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm a manager of an engineering operation for a large company.  Definitely stressful but rewarding at times - stressful is winning right now.  I may get back into the field some day but that's not even in the picture right now.  I appreciate all your great suggestions and advice Steve.  I have been dabbling with the piano and guitar and have done some biking.  I also have a few projects half done here that I haven't been motivated to finish.  When I tried working on the projects before my heart just wasn't in it and I ended up making mistakes and decided to leave well enough alone.  Thanks again.


----------



## Retired (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Going back to Zoloft*



> I have been dabbling with the piano and guitar and have done some biking. I also have a few projects half done here that I haven't been motivated to finish



Great!  

Is that a bicycle or motorbike?

The mindset in retirement is to work on things at the pace _you_ choose and on the timetable _you_ choose.  Go for the small successes at first before tackling the big projects..  Take my boat project I started in '72...I plan to finish by 2040!

However, commitments made in a volunteer capacity _must_ be met; the key is to make your own choice as to what volunteer project you're prepared to commit to.

Does your interest in playing music extend to recorded music collecting?


----------



## OtterB (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Going back to Zoloft*

Bicycle, a mountain bike actually.  Haven't been to the mountains with it in a while but just some trails around the City.  And yes, I do collect a lot of music and like to discover new music.  My collection is largely digital but I still have quite a few old vinyl records.


----------



## Retired (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Going back to Zoloft*

I converted what was originally a mountain bike to a street bike, changed the tires and handle bar and love the dual suspension!

Although I never managed to master a musical instrument, I've always enjoyed collecting recorded music...a lot of instrumental jazz and big bands, but like you enjoy discovering many types of new music (with some notable exceptions)

YouTube has a lot of new and old music to discover, and often lets you discover _versions_ of popular recordings that never got much exposure.

I recently discovered a version of Sleepwalk by an artist I never heard of that is probably one of the best I now have in my collection...it tops the Larry Carlton version, my previous top choice for Sleepwalk!


----------



## OtterB (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Going back to Zoloft*

I think I like what I presume is the original version by Santo and Johnny. I do like that vintage of music.


----------



## Retired (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Going back to Zoloft*

Interestingly, Santo and Johnny recorder several versions of Sleepwalk, including one with a background of strings.  Over the years various people have recorded their versions, including Les Paul, Chet Atkins, and Larry Carlton.  The version I referred to as topping my list, tying with Larry Carlton's version is the recording by Joe Satriani.

If you search YouTube for Sleepwalk, you can find most of them, including lessons on how to play it!

Here's Joe Satriani:



Compare to Larry Carlton:



and, Santo & Johnny:


----------



## OtterB (Oct 14, 2012)

I like the Joe Satriani version a lot.  Not so much for the Larry Carlton version - too much cheezy fake piano in the background.  I think just about every guitarist has covered it - maybe not Eric Clapton.


----------



## Retired (Oct 14, 2012)

> I think just about every guitarist has covered it ...



plus a trumpet (David Cedieno) and harmonica (Charlie Musselwhite):lol:


----------



## OtterB (Oct 22, 2012)

I would be interested in hearing how others have coped with retirement and any strategies they have in making the transition.  I know I have my own challenges in getting healthy as part of the transition.  For me the most daunting part is the free time which, in my current anxious state, becomes problematic and often leads to increased anxiety.  I appreciate the notion of starting small with something enjoyable in the past (even though it doesn't provide that much enjoyment right at the moment) and building from there.  Eventually I want to consider some other career options but have quite a bit of healing to do before I go there.


----------

